# Would Finns or Icelandics...



## Riverdale (May 29, 2010)

Or any other primitive beed do well for 'land clearing'?

I understand the goats are more browsers and sheep more grazers.

We have about 3 acres, and on one of those, we have some popular trees and scrubby grass/braodleaf veggitation (some would say weeds, but plants like dandelions and docks which we eat once in a while (to teach the kids about wild foods) are not weeds in my mind.

Would goats or sheep be better for this situation?

It won't affect the way the fence is (I still gotta build it  )

Any input will help!


----------



## jhm47 (May 29, 2010)

Goats, definitely.


----------



## Aped (May 30, 2010)

Why not get one or two of each. Then you're covered but goats will eat more weeds than sheep will, especially the trees.


----------

